# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Atrium Medisch Centrum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Atrium Medisch Centrum)
Kochstraat 2
Brunssum

Bezoek de website van Atrium Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Atrium Medisch Centrum).*

----------

